# Access 2003 - Bericht Problem mit Seitenumsprung



## nilshermann (2. August 2007)

Hallo.. 

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen..

ich habe einen Bericht angelegt in dem mehrere SubBerichte sind.. einer unter dem anderen. Es wird alles Ok ausgeführt so dass ich zufrieden bin..

aber eine Feinheit bekomme ich nicht hin: Ich möchte verhindern, dass innherhalb eines SubBerichtes ein Seitenumsprung erfolgt..

kann mir jemand eine Tip geben?

danke


----------



## larryson (2. August 2007)

Du kannst im Berichtsentwurf einstellen, das der jeweilige Bereich "Zusammengehalten" werden soll. Wahrscheinlich solltest Du Dir für jeden Sub-Bericht einen Gruppierungsbereich anlegen und dort jeweils das Zusammenhalten wählen


----------



## nilshermann (3. August 2007)

hallo Larryson


vielen Dank für Deine Antwort...
eine Frage, wie lege ich einen Gruppierungsbereich an?
sorry..ich habs selber nicht gefunden.. für einen Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## larryson (3. August 2007)

Hallo, im Berichtsentwurf auf Ansicht->Sortieren und Gruppieren.
Im Folgenden Fenster wählst Du ein Gruppierfeld aus und sagst dann entweder bei Gruppenkopf oder Gruppenfuss ja. Dann erstellt Dir Access eine entsprechende Gruppierebene.


----------



## nilshermann (3. August 2007)

HALLO

was ich daran nicht verstehe ist:

in der print ansicht sehe ich dann auf der ersten Seite den Header... und der Rest, der direkt darunter stehen sollte kommt erst auf der nächsten Seite...

obwohl ich in dem Header unter properties/Force new page den Wert "none" stehen habe..


----------



## larryson (3. August 2007)

Ist der folgende Bereich vielleicht schon so groß, das er auf ne Extra Seite muss
Ansonsten, vielleicht einen Seitenumbruch gesetzt irgendwo?

Den Gruppierungsbereich kannst Du übrigens auch in der Größe verändern, soll heissen, wenn der Gruppierungsbereich schon 15 cm hoch ist, obwohl du nur 5 benötigst, könnte es auch schon die Seite wechseln


----------



## nilshermann (3. August 2007)

Hallo nochmal

ich merke gerade, dass ich auch einen Fehler habe...

was nicht funktioniert hat und mir nicht klar ist, wie ich in dem Fenster Sortierung/Gruppierung den Namen von dem  Gruppierfeld auswähle?
es steht ja garnichts in der linken Spalte ..?

Ich habe da einfach den Namen von dem Subform reingetippt das hat mir aber den Fehler verursacht den ich dir zuvor beschrieben habe..


----------



## larryson (4. August 2007)

Deiner Antwort entnehme ich, das es sich um einen ungebundenen Bericht handelt?!

Erstelle Dir eine kleine Hilfstabelle, zwei Spalten. Die erste Spalte ist eine beliebige (fortlaufende) Nummer, die zweite trägt den Namen deines Subberichtes. 

In Deinem Komplettbericht stellst Du nun die Datenherkunft auf Deine Hilfstabelle ein. 
Dann erhälst Du auch die  entsprechenden Felder im Gruppierfenster.


----------

